# mother in law



## allsmilestravel (Feb 1, 2018)

I have been married for almost a year and my wife feels like her mother can stay and do what she wants in our home. I feel like she steps over boundaries and should know her place. Shouls I feel differently.


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

Read "no more mr. nice guy" and "hold on to your nuts"

Its all about setting your boundaries and enforcing them. Although create unrealistic boundaries and you will get no where... 

You have a pretty realistic one here.. unless she is connected to your mom by the hip


----------



## allsmilestravel (Feb 1, 2018)

My wife acts like she cant be without her. i swear they ****ing


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

You are still newlyweds. 

You are supposed to be building your life together. You can not do this with a third party in the middle of the mix. 

Two can not come together to be one when the two is actually three. Does your wife want to build a life together with you or does she still want to be under mother hen's wing? One approach is necessary for your marriage to grow and thrive, the other is an unacceptable barrier to your union.


----------



## cc48kel (Apr 5, 2017)

I dated my spouse for 2 years before we married. I could feel things switch as we were planning the wedding--in-laws 'butting' in more. And then after the honeymoon, they were stopping by all the time and doing a few others things that I didn't like. But I threw a tantrum and let spouse know that I wasn't happy about this and felt a little suffocated. They did back off some. So you need to make some noise and let them know how you feel.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

It's your home. You are entitled to feel as you like. My mother is the sweetest woman but I still have to have firm boundaries with regard to our home.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Boundaries, boundaries, boundaries. If you don't act now, this will only get worse.

I don't understand why people get married, if they're just going to continue to run to mummy and daddy all the time. Grow the heck up already.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

How often does she stay and what sort of things does she do that you don't like?
Did you not know that they had this very tight relationship when you married her?


----------



## allsmilestravel (Feb 1, 2018)

She tries to make me feel like I am the problem


----------



## introvert (May 30, 2016)

I'm sure you had some red flags before the marriage, didn't you? I don't understand why people think things will change post marriage.

With that said, you need to put your foot down NOW.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

You didnt answer the question of what sort of things the MIL does that you don't like. How often is she at your house?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

allsmilestravel said:


> My wife acts like she cant be without her. i swear they ****ing


What do you swear that they are doing?


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Gently but firmly put your foot down!

Wife I love you but I'm sick of your mom and I'm getting kind of sick and tired with you suporting and siding with her. I didn't marry a team . If you can't cut the umbilical cord then this isn't going to work out. 


Mum, i love yoand your always welcome But this is our house and am feeling uncomfortable with how your treating me in my house.



In the end you have only been married a year!


----------

